# Need name help.



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I need help picking a name. It's an "H" litter (of course, because I hate this letter for names). Anyway, here are the top ones, I'm just having trouble deciding.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

How 'bout HUMPER:-D


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

What breed? Another Dobie or did you decide to get a real dog....joking!!!!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Haha. Be careful! 
I'm getting a Mali.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend just rescued a litter of Mals...all males they were the H litter, here are some of the names he named pups...Horus, Hailo, Hyrie, Hymn (like the song) and my favorite one Hurl....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Heiko is my favorite "H" name, and you can call him Henry or Hank for short.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

That depends. What kind of name do you want? Are you a fan of anything in particular? A few that came to mind:

Han (Solo)
Hurley (like from LOST)
Hari-Kiri ("Harry" for short)
Hershey
Heritage (like the guitar or just like your heritage, also "Harry" for short)
Hopper (any homebrewers?)
Hank (any Breaking Bad fans?)

I'd have fun with it.

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hathus 
Visigothic name meaning
Fierce Fighter


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Male or female name?


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Male names:

Haiku
Horus
Halo
Hannibal
Hammer (head)
Havoc or Havik
Hawkeye
Hunter
Hickory
Hero
Hamlet
Hollywood
Hemi
Halifax
Hagrid
Hurricane


If you want me to choose from your list, I like Hydro.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Love breaking bad! Yeah I've heard most of these. I have been looking for a while! lol.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Kara Fitzpatrick Vanhove said:


> Haha. Be careful!
> I'm getting a Mali.


I think I know from where this Malinios will come....if so it should be a good one!!!!

My H name is going to be H' something or other. 

Looks like H'goose or H'weeman. 

I like Halo..... Cuz he will be such a little angel


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I think he will be too!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kara Fitzpatrick Vanhove said:


> Haha. Be careful!
> I'm getting a Mali.


What's the matter Kara, training a Dobermann too much of a challenge for you, so you're getting a Malinois like everybody else doing Ring sport ;-)


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

We are training a Doberman (14months)! lol. I just need my own dog. I'll definitely have another Dobermann, when we breed Jaguar! Love this dog. Just need another breed in the mix. Dobes and malis are my two favorite breeds, and I find they have a lot of similarities.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

How about HUMMER


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> How about HUMMER


Now that's funny!!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We just recently had an H litter, we kept three back for ourselves......Hemi, Hex, and Hugo


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

http://genauslander.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/hagar_not_easy_800x600.jpg#hagar the horrible

Hagar the Horrible!

One of my favorite comics.

Craig


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> How about HUMMER


Jimmy already suggested that lol


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Craig Snyder said:


> http://genauslander.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/hagar_not_easy_800x600.jpg#hagar the horrible
> 
> Hagar the Horrible!
> 
> ...


I REALLY like "Hagar" a good strong name! I think I like it even better than Heiko.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Hagar is nice, thanks! put it on my top... like 10. hahahah. I hate naming dogs.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hathus
> Visigothic name meaning
> Fierce Fighter


Check out the big brain on Thomas, breaking out the historically correct names!



Tanya Beka said:


> Male names:
> 
> Haiku
> *Horus*
> ...


Nice list. I highlighted a few of my favorites. I love M*A*S*H*, so Hawkeye would be awesome. If you're kicking around Shakespeare, I'd have gone with Horatio (Hamlet's always been my favorite Shakespeare play), although I generally like one or two syllable names. I mean, he's got the best ending out of anybody in the whole play.

-Cheers


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

here's some I bet haven't been used.... but need to be

Hatchet
Hoebag
Holla!
Holyshit
Homeslice
Hood rat
Hotdog
Hoss.....
\\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Check out the big brain on Thomas, breaking out the historically correct names!/QUOTE]
> 
> I just like unusual distinct names that mean something. Instead of the same old same old names that another 100 dogs have.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ohhhh you could name him Hammer.. that way when you bring him on the field you could say 'Stop, Hammer time'


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

;-)


jennifer coulter said:


> jimmy already suggested that lol


 
;-)


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I like Hawk actually! hawkeye is a little toooo long! thanks guys! 


lol georgia, love it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> If you're kicking around Shakespeare, I'd have gone with Horatio (Hamlet's always been my favorite Shakespeare play), although I generally like one or two syllable names. I mean, he's got the best ending out of anybody in the whole play.
> 
> -Cheers


I know a nearly 9 month old Mal pup named Horatio. He's cray cray!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> Ohhhh you could name him Hammer.. that way when you bring him on the field you could say 'Stop, Hammer time'


hahahaha!!! It's HAMMER time!!!! That's GREAT!=D>8)


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Hummer
holigan
hunter
hypha


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I like Hammer! 

I had an H puppy I named Hagen. My training partner ended up getting a young dog a few months later already named Hagen. She changed his name to Hatchet cuz no way could we each have a dog named Hagen. People already got us mixed up.

Laura


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Since you have been looking for a while I figure you have seen most of these, most are pretty common. But I thought I'd throw them out since they weren't posted in this thread:

Hans
Haida - one of my favorite styles of art for tattoos
Haymaker - probably more fitting of a bully type dog or one bad ass Mofo
Holmvik - had to slip that one in there, love Workaholics
Hyades
Harlan
Helix
Hendrix
Hobo
Hurst
Hutch
Hopi
Houdini
Hudson

I generally figure if you are on the fence about a name its because the choices don't quite fit. Wasabi was on my short list for the Dutch and the first video I saw of her I knew it was the right choice. When she showed up with a light green collar I got a bit of a kick out of that because her breeder didn't know what name I choose for her until after she got here.

From your short list, your name may end up being one decided by a fun distinctive character type name?


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks! yeah, I'm sure it will help decide when I meet him!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

You could also do a play on words, I had a Mali a number of years ago, his registered name was Hemi Powered du Dantero, call name was Dodger. One of my current ones (not H, but you get the idea) is Byte du Dantero, call name Kilo. A puppy person named her dog Gibraltar du Dantero, call name Rocky. Etc.

So if he looks like something non-H, use that for the call name then come up with something that starts with H and has a theme to it for the registered name.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Heckler
Hollywood
Hype


----------



## Virginia Rulli (Jan 26, 2009)

Kara Fitzpatrick Vanhove said:


> thanks! yeah, I'm sure it will help decide when I meet him!


Or you could do the H' and name him what ever you want. Your call name could be different than registered name like stated above.

I went from a doberman to mali too, it's an interesting switch.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> You could also do a play on words, I had a Mali a number of years ago, his registered name was Hemi Powered du Dantero, call name was Dodger. One of my current ones (not H, but you get the idea) is Byte du Dantero, call name Kilo. A puppy person named her dog Gibraltar du Dantero, call name Rocky. Etc.
> 
> So if he looks like something non-H, use that for the call name then come up with something that starts with H and has a theme to it for the registered name.





Virginia Rulli said:


> Or you could do the H' and name him what ever you want. Your call name could be different than registered name like stated above.
> 
> I went from a doberman to mali too, it's an interesting switch.


yeah, I know... I'm just too anal with that stuff. I want to call it with an H name and not have to explain it or have two different names.


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but I like Hector!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

HELLS FURY and just call him Fury
HOPELESS Because it is hopeless for the decoy
cHAMP
cHOMP
HEATER as in a fastball in baseball
HEFNER


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> You could also do a play on words, I had a Mali a number of years ago, his registered name was Hemi Powered du Dantero, call name was Dodger. One of my current ones (not H, but you get the idea) is Byte du Dantero, call name Kilo. A puppy person named her dog Gibraltar du Dantero, call name Rocky. Etc.
> 
> So if he looks like something non-H, use that for the call name then come up with something that starts with H and has a theme to it for the registered name.


That's what I had to do for Fawkes. O is another hard letter for litters. Ordre du Phenix is a little goofy, but the only thing I could come up with Harry Potter themed with my nerdy brain. \\/


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

So far Hollywood and Hammer are my favorites. Hooligan is a cool name, but that might set the stage in a bad way for a mali. Know what I mean? 

Haiku is off the table! LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Haiku is off the table! LOL



Who the heck would name their dog "Japanese poem" ? ;-)


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I really like: Heist!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> So far Hollywood and Hammer are my favorites. Hooligan is a cool name, but that might set the stage in a bad way for a mali. Know what I mean?
> 
> Haiku is off the table! LOL


Haha, maybe if the Mal is that bad, Haiku would be a nice peaceful way to go. 

(I originally suggested Hooligan, that's where my vote still goes!)


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Kara your just looking for an H name for the dog's register name right? His call name can be what ever you want.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hinky
Hellion
Hours derves (lol)
Hero
Homer
Hercules


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> David Ruby said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the big brain on Thomas, breaking out the historically correct names!/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Julie Blanding said:


> I really like: Heist!


Nice one! I also thought Higgins would be interesting. If you're a fan of Magnum P.I. :-\" Hobbes would be good, probably better for a striped dog though.

If I ever had a male "H" dog it would be Hal. For, I suspect, pretty obvious reasons.










-Cheers


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I used a different name for the call name for my dog. Since he will never be bred anyway due to a flaw... I figured who cares.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

you guys are making it harder btw, lol. now i have like 3 more i like.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> here's some I bet haven't been used.... but need to be
> 
> Hatchet
> Hoebag
> ...



lol - I know a chihuahua named Hoss - too funny!


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Kara Fitzpatrick Vanhove said:


> you guys are making it harder btw, lol. now i have like 3 more i like.


What's the new list - we can re-vote and help narrow it down again.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Heineken...........


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Heineken...........


After recently seeing a photo on Facebook of a dog fighting ring, with dogs in it fighting, and Heineken banners all over the walls sponsoring the "event", I wouldn't saddle any of my dogs with this name.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Heineken didn't sponsor the event. They had a promotion in the club the night before and the club just left up all their banners. They have since removed all their product from that bar.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/advertisements/dogfight.asp


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

How about
"Holy Shit my owner can't decide on a name" ? ;-)


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Hervé
Hank
Hooligan
Helli
Hoof
Hornet
Hades
Hawn
Hansi
Harley
Harvey
Hawk
Hannibal
Haxo
Hero
Homer
Hondo
Hunk
Hook
Hopi
Horton
Hyper


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

And my wife adds:
Honda
Happy
Hovey or Hové (as in Hove)


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Kara Fitzpatrick Vanhove said:


> I need help picking a name. It's an "H" litter (of course, because I hate this letter for names). Anyway, here are the top ones, I'm just having trouble deciding.


Harvey, dont laugh! Gaelic name meaning ready for battle!


----------

